# Newbie illustrator looking for some projects to work on



## HEarts (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello, My name is Eric I’ve been getting in to Digital art pretty intensively for the past few months and wanted to get better. So far everything I’ve drawn or made has been specifically from a story i am writing and I’ve been doing a bunch of monster and character concept designs. But i wanted to expand my horizons and try to work on actual projects with that were not my own, and work on different races, or monster concepts. 

 If you have a OC, or some type of concept brewed up in your mind and wanted to collaborate to draw something I’d love to hear from you. Here are a few sample pictures I’ve done so far. I’d love to hear from you folks! 

Images are from newest to pics i’ve done a week or two ago.


----------



## Chris 1978 (Jul 28, 2021)

These are great. Really like your obvious enjoyment and passion, it shines through in the work. If this is after a few months of practice then wow keep it up!


----------



## HEarts (Jul 31, 2021)

For the joy of it wanted to share some more artwork I finished up a few days ago, def going for the comic book style of drawing. Looking forward to working with a fine gentlemen and crafting some images for his short stories, can’t wait to see what concept we make!

For some context about the image as well. 

The male on the left is named Merick (Alt# 207) Him and many other children of his ‘kind’ were forced in to a home either from or from a young age, due to the decree of their newly reformed Aristocracy that dethroned the old king two Generations ago. As the king reigned he has slowly taken advantage of Earth’ technology and and integrated the Human means of communication on their children. Communication such as social media, but controlled social media, television, music, etc. Anything where propaganda can be used to manipulate the people of The Sunlit Enclave. 

Consequently this gives the newer generations a perception that Alt’s are unclean, and lower class beings in  society. Consequently, many of the new generation wish to have nothing to do with Alt’s and believe the discrimination towards Alt’s is truly justified. When in reality Alt’s were raised to be the champions of their home, due to their ability to manipulate Aether in a means regular magic users could not. 

Magic users though rare but more common than Alt’s were individuals who were able to manipulate the Aether strains around them that is generated from a ”Inner space” rich of this source of power. These magic users would be able to draw from that space, and through the right knowledge of how draw from the Inner space, they would create magic. However, the magic they would use is determined by the geography they were born, and how the mother crystal that is the access way to Inner space has influenced the genetic biology that dictates the type of magic they will ultimately use. in short, they’re from a kingdom called the Sunlit Enclave, and this race was known for using light magic, but more importantly how they were able to engineer fake suns that acted as repellent agents to god like monsters coined as giants.

(getting to the point of what an alt is) An alt is someone who is born capable of using the Binary aspect of what Sunelves can do, which is use light magic. a Sunlit Alt uses what is thought to be ‘dark’ magic. The reason these guys are a bit more special, is that only left handed magic users are capable of becoming Alts, their entire cognition is wired differently, additionally, they don’t draw from Aether, rather they are Aether. The significance of their abilities before the creation of fake suns, was that the Sunlit, were of the first to come from hiding when a astral species of monsters called Giants, or worst were roaming their homelands.

This is an example of a “Nightmare” (pink), and a Giant (big boi)


----------



## HEarts (Jul 31, 2021)

This is what is considered a “giant”

Giant’s are manifestions of vices from a collective group in society. They originally come from Inner space, as celestial beings and are brought to reality through a banned form of magic. (Blood magic) It has been considered taboo, due to the fact anyone can use it, The danger that comes from it is elevated if a a magic user has it, and becomes far more dangerous is a Alt begins using blood magic.However, society as a whole need Alt’s because they’re the only ones capable of killing giants and nightmares. Magic users can only repel them back in to Inner space. 

Though Alt’s are important and necessary to the survival of society. There is a controversial belief they’re born for one thing, born to serve, born to breed, and born to die fighting these monstrosities.  .  





This being is considered a Nightmare 

Nightmares are called what they are, because they literally are manifestations of Nightmares brought to life. Nightmares are creatures that make specific people in substaNiall positions of power commit atrocities that result in the deaths of millions. One of these attrocities that occurred is something called the conjoining on Eden. It cracked the entire planet in half, and conjoined a different planet (Earth to Eden). Only one nightmare has ever been recorded to make it in to Eden. Any Nightmares Encountered have been halted in Inner space.





The female in the picture is named Tam’ria. She pretty much the brains and also the figurative guiding light so Merick stays on course, and doesn’t lose himself in trying to become what is necessary to facing these constant threats. As well as being prepared to helping Tam’ria’s family usurping the throne and putting the throne.


----------



## HEarts (Jul 31, 2021)

Let me know what you guys think of the drawings, and also the concepts of them! I’ve loved looking at everyone’s drawings and been getting So much inspiration from things i can integrate in to Eden. thanks for taking your time to look and or read! <3


----------



## Droflet (Jul 31, 2021)

These are wonderful. As someone who can't draw two straight lines, I am in awe of people like yourself who are born with the gift. I suspect one of our newer members should be along soon to give her evaluation. If not, then PM her and ask for her input. Laura J Hepworth, is her name. She's good. Reeeeally good.


----------



## HEarts (Jul 31, 2021)

Droflet said:


> These are wonderful. As someone who can't draw two straight lines, I am in awe of people like yourself who are born with the gift. I suspect one of our newer members should be along soon to give her evaluation. If not, then PM her and ask for her input. Laura J Hepworth, is her name. She's good. Reeeeally good.



thank you so much for the kind comment! I’ve been putting in the elbow grease for the past 6 months to get better at drawing, Yeah I’ll definitely look her up. Thanks again for the encouragement!


----------



## Droflet (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Magic_Muscle (Aug 5, 2021)

You and I should talk shop on your methods, choice of art programs and tools via PM. But in the meantime I commend your artwork and the imagination you apply to it. Moreso by the fact you are an amateur much like myself in digital art.

I may have a challenge or two for you to work on if you're interested. I too keep my fangs sharp by assisting other people, be it their novels or artwork. We're all brothers and sisters of the craft in the end. Very few understand laboring over a creation whether its written or drawn after all.


----------



## HEarts (Aug 7, 2021)

“Birth of a Nightmare” 

Thank you against to @Magic_Muscle for the inspiration from this drawing!


----------



## HEarts (Aug 7, 2021)

Thought i should post An older picture (4months old if i remember?) that is far more colorful in contrast to the the prior one


----------



## HEarts (Aug 8, 2021)

HEarts said:


> Thought i should post An older picture (4months old if i remember?) that is far more colorful in contrast to the the prior one


----------



## Karn's Return (Aug 10, 2021)

Man, let me tell you, from those examples I would have loved to ask for projects done but I have no finances for such things. XD Saying that, I’m sure you would have no problem finding commissions to work on, a lot of good hand drawn talent goes to some… you get the idea.


Those are some very nice pieces of artwork there, I will unashamedly admit to being envious of it. I honestly think I could get somewhere with things if I could draw as well as write what I do.


----------



## HEarts (Aug 10, 2021)

Karn's Return said:


> Man, let me tell you, from those examples I would have loved to ask for projects done but I have no finances for such things. XD Saying that, I’m sure you would have no problem finding commissions to work on, a lot of good hand drawn talent goes to some… you get the idea.
> 
> 
> Those are some very nice pieces of artwork there, I will unashamedly admit to being envious of it. I honestly think I could get somewhere with things if I could draw as well as write what I do.


Thank you so much for the kind words of motivation, i’ve honestly recieved a lot of kind feedback from some blog website as opposed to places like facebook which has been demoralizing for drawing causing a ton of self doubt in the quality of my work.  Yeah I’ve been trying my best to try and write and draw. I’m very fortunate to have taken A lot of sci-fi and fantasy courses in university it’s given me a lot of knowledge on how to conceptualize these images. 

even if you have a basic idea or charecter in mind I’d be more than happy to collaborate. I’ve been treating this blog page as an assignments page like i would if i were in school. I’ve been aiming to get better and better hoping to eventually be good enough for commissions.


----------



## HEarts (Aug 10, 2021)

Sunlit Enclave, Garden of Merick Des Sol.


----------



## HEarts (Aug 18, 2021)

Book cover created for @Robert Zwilling And his great story Invisible dragons. I hope everyone gets the opportunity to look at it.


----------



## HEarts (Aug 19, 2021)

Tattoo design for my lil sis


----------



## HEarts (Aug 23, 2021)

Most Recent request: Celestia Silvana


----------



## HEarts (Aug 27, 2021)

To whomever has looked at these images i truly and dearly hope you folks have liked them. However i am going to continue posting my work on my instagram. If you’d like I’d love it if you guys checked it out. It’s hopeless_art94. As a bonus you get to see a very handsome gentleman (ma doggy). Nonetheless, thank you so much for taking the time to look at this blog it truly means a lot to me. 

Insta hopeless_art94


----------

